# My House "Sandy" Report



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

This morning the tide got up pretty good and the wind and rain has been relentless. I love living on the water in the Chesapeake Bay, waterfront living is great but every now and then you pay the price to mother nature. So far I have power still, I have plenty of food and gas for the generator. 
The tide has not made it in my garages yet but I do expect it to get a lot higher the next high tide tonight and especially tomorrow.
Here are a short video of my yard this morning at high tide. 

Time for some back yard fishing!

click on picture to start video.



Here is the view from my deck.



















Out my living room.










Looking across the creek. They are more exposed than me.










If I still have internet I will post some more later.

Good luck all!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

good luck brian,and all your neighbors....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hang in there Brain. Best of luck to you and your neighbors.


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

Stay safe Brian! Praying for everyone's safety down your way.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

fill up the grady!


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Good luck Brian. Stay safe


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Best of luck Brian! That sure is a crazy scenario. And they told me "don't move to Florida" all they get are hurricanes......Not so mushhhhhhh


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

I made it through the worst of it. This mornings tide was not as high as predicted and amazingly I still have my power! The winds are now NW instead of NE. Thanks for the positive words and replies.


----------



## FISHNBEER (Mar 20, 2008)

How's things going Brian?


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

Keep us posted when you can Brian.
Be safe!


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow , glad you are ok Brian looked pretty wicked.


----------



## AJ35 (May 15, 2012)

Glad you made it ok. Ma Nature sure can whip up a lot of raw power when she wants to, those pictures are crazy. I hope everyone affected on here made it through ok.


----------

